# Comment déconfigurer la fonction "disque externe" d'un iPod?



## GathYou (27 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai acheté un iPod classique d'occasion. La personne l'ayant avant l'avait configuré en disque externe. :mouais: Je voudrais dé-configurer cette option, pour utiliser l'iPod pour seulement l'utilisation que je lui fais, c'est-à-dire celle d'un lecteur mp3.

Sauf que le site d'Apple explique comment configurer l'iPod en disque externe, mais pas comment faire l'inverse... 

(Précision : je suis (hélas) sous Windows Vista)

Comment dois-je faire ?


----------



## Vijay (28 Mai 2010)

Tu le branche à iTunes et tu décoches "Activer l'utilisation comme disque dur"


----------

